# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Hollyoaks > Spoilers >  Jason Roscoe

## Perdita

Hollyoaks newcomer Jason Roscoe will suffer a health scare next week after Robbie is kicked out of the house over the Price Slice robbery.

Diabetic Jason (Alfie Browne-Sykes) goes missing after Sandy (Gillian Taylforth) tells Robbie (Charlie Wernham) he is no longer welcome in the family home.


Â© Lime Pictures
Jason Roscoe


Ziggy and Freddie find Jason and try and talk him round but he is clearly missing his twin.

Jason runs off again and sees Doctor Browning's Mini parked up at the garage. He climbs in and shuts the door behind him but the door jams.

With his insulin at home and having not eaten anything, Jason's blood sugar starts to drop.

The full Roscoe family are united on screen this Thursday, May 23 at 6.30pm on Channel 4.

----------


## Perdita

Hollyoaks newcomer Jason Roscoe has a tough time ahead next week as a family crisis leads to a shock health scare.

When no-nonsense Roscoe matriarch Sandy (Gillian Taylforth) kicks out her rebellious son Robbie (Charlie Wernham), Jason misses his twin brother and gets upset over the situation.

Distracted by concern for his sibling, diabetic Jason neglects his own wellbeing and soon finds himself in dangerâ¦

Digital Spy recently chatted to actor Alfie Browne-Sykes, who plays Jason, to hear about the dramatic storyline and his time at Hollyoaks so far.

How are you settling in at Hollyoaks?
"I'm settling in really well. Everyone on the show is so nice and helpful, so they make you feel really welcome and that means you're never afraid to ask any questions. It's all going well so far."

How did you get the role?
"I used to work for a drainage firm and on my first audition, I walked in there wearing drainage clothes. I did the scenes, but to be honest, I didn't feel like I'd done them all that well. I walked out, walked back in later and then did the scene again with Rick, the casting director. He said that the one I did afterwards was my best take. 

"After that, I had a call-back and multiple auditions, including some up in Liverpool. All of my auditions were with Fabrizio who's playing Ziggy, and we both felt like we were going to get these parts from the beginning. We worked together really well and it grew from there.

"Having said that, it was a bit nerve-wracking waiting to find out if we were going to get the call or not, especially after so long learning the scripts. But in the end, we finally managed to get the parts just before Christmas."

Have you had much previous acting experience?
"I've done little things before this, such as The Bill, Waking the Dead and Doctors, and I've also recently shot a short film in Ireland called Beat Girl, which has just come out. So I have done a little bit in the past, but this is my first major, full-time commitment."

Have you always wanted to be an actor?
"I was never really interested in acting until I started doing it in high school. There were drama classes and for some reason, I just seemed to take to it really well. I found that I could impersonate people, take on different voices and act in any way I was asked to. It just seemed to develop naturally from there. 

"I went on to set up a meeting with Creative Arts Management, who are now my agents. They took me on from there and I got a few parts. My love for acting developed from there - I just always enjoyed it."

What can we expect from Jason Roscoe?
"Jason is slightly on the outside, because he's the opposite to his brothers. He doesn't really have the same tough exterior as the others, and you'll see that he's nice, generous and kind-hearted. At the same time, he does have an inner strength with the way that he deals with his brothers. 

"Jason is smart and intelligent, so he does have a place in the family because he deals with the accounts side of their motor maintenance business. He also boxes, so although he might come across as a pushover, he isn't."

Do the other Roscoes walk all over Jason, or do they all look out for him?
"Joe, Ziggy and Freddie give him a bit of a hard time, but that's just the way they all treat each other - they have a bit of banter and they take the mickey, but I think that's to be expected with brothers.

"Out of all the brothers, Robbie is the one who walks all over Jason. You'll see that Jason looks after Robbie - not in a physical sense, but he helps to make sure that the other Roscoes don't find out various things that Robbie gets up toâ¦"

Does Jason ever try to get Robbie on the straight and narrow?
"Of course he does - he always tries to have little chats with Robbie and get through to him, but it just never seems to work!"

How does Jason feel when he finds out that Robbie was behind the Price Slice robbery?
"Jason's always known that Robbie is a bit of a wrong'un and does bad stuff, but he really can't believe how far Robbie went this time. But even though Jason hates what Robbie has done, he still sticks up for him and protects him. 

"Sandy wants to kick Robbie out, but Jason does everything he can to prevent it from happening. Deep down he knows it's for the best, but he tries his hardest to keep Robbie there. Out of all the brothers, Jason shows the most affection towards Robbie, even though Robbie isn't very affectionate in return!"

How does Jason's upcoming health scare come about?
"Jason is a diabetic, and because of what's happened with Robbie, he stops paying attention to the things that he should be - such as how much he's eaten and how much insulin he's taken. Basically, he runs off and he doesn't eat.

"Jason ends up at the family garage and finds Doctor Browning's Mini Cooper there. He leaves a snack that he bought and his insulin on the side, but unfortunately he then gets trapped inside the car and can't get out. He can't take his insulin, so it's a race against time - he'll either die inside or someone will find him."

How did you feel about getting such dramatic scenes straight away?
"I was really happy with that. I would much prefer to do something extreme than bland!"

What is Gillian Taylforth like to work with?
"It's an absolute privilege to be working with her. From just watching Gillian act, you can learn so much. She's also such a nice lady, both on and off camera. I've been taking tips from her because she's an incredible actress as well as being a lovely person."

Who else will Jason be interacting with?
"Well, at the moment he's pretty infatuated with Holly! He's doing everything he can to get a date with her, but it's just not working due to his lack of confidence. Because we've done a lot of scenes together now, myself and Wallis are working together really well and getting along.

"I was also working with Kieron (Ste) and PJ (Doug) the other day and I was getting along with them really well, too."

Is it true that the Roscoe boys are all living together in real life?
"Me, Fabrizio and big Charlie (Freddie) all live together, but Ayden (Joe) and little Charlie (Robbie) live together separately. We do all get along together so well, though. From our first audition together, we all just seemed to glue together really well, and nobody's got a bad word to say about each other!"

----------


## Perdita

Young Hollyoaks couple Jason Roscoe and Holly Cunningham decide to take their romance to the next level on Christmas Day.

The pair agree to sleep together for the first time following some more meddling from Jason's twin Robbie, who wants to make life easier for his shy brother.

Digital Spy recently caught up with Alfie Browne-Sykes, who plays Jason, to hear more about the storyline and other drama ahead for the Roscoes over the festive period.

What are your thoughts on the Jason and Holly romance story?
"I'm really enjoying it because it feels like Jason is finally coming out of his shell. Although there's always an awkward build-up for him with everything, it's a coming of age step for him."

Do you think Jason and Holly make a good couple?
"I do, because although it comes across a bit socially awkward on screen, it's just due to Jason's self-consciousness. I think Jason and Holly are really into each other - they enjoy each other's company and they do really love each other."

Was it strange to start the story with Wallis Day as Holly and then have the role recast?
"I didn't find it strange at all because when Amanda [Clapham] came in, she picked it up exactly where Wallis left off. She knew exactly what she was doing straight away and although it must have been difficult for Amanda to do that, she handled it extremely well.

"Amanda is a great actress and brilliant to work with - she's naturally got it. I was sad to see Wallis leave because I enjoyed working with her too, but I couldn't think of a better successor for her than Amanda."

Can you tell us a bit about the Christmas story for Jason and Holly?
"Holly is a lot more mature than Jason and she wants to move their relationship up to the next step. Jason is still quite vulnerable, though - he's still like a little boy. He doesn't want to be like that, but he finds it hard to act like a man in those situations when he's so nervous all the time.

"You'll see Jason sitting with Holly and she makes a move because she really wants to take their relationship to that level, but because Jason isn't experienced, he hasn't got a clue what to do! You'll have to tune in to see if they can work through it."

Jason and Holly on Christmas Day
Â© Lime Pictures
Jason and Holly on Christmas Day

Jason and Holly are awkward around each other
Â© Lime Pictures
Jason and Holly are awkward around each other

We've heard that this partly comes about because Robbie has sent Holly a suggestive text message about wanting to sleep with her, pretending to be Jason!
"Yes, but what's interesting is that even though it may seem like typical Robbie being nasty, he's actually just trying to help his twin out because he does love him."

Christmas week is a big one for the Roscoes in general. How did you feel about your on-screen family getting the big festive storylines this year?
"It's quite exciting to know that the stuff that's on air around Christmas is all about the Roscoes. I really did appreciate that and I'm happy that we've got such a big storyline airing at this time of year.

"There's a Roscoe wedding and we had a great laugh filming it. Whenever there's a Hollyoaks wedding, there's always something exciting going on. Also, all of the Roscoes get along really well off screen and we love each other's company so whenever we're on set together, it's always exciting."

Jason and Holly kiss
Â© Lime Pictures
Jason and Holly kiss

Would you like to see Jason stand up to Robbie more often than he does?
"I don't think he needs to. As much as the audience want to see Jason stand up to Robbie, he's not really like his twin brother. Jason won't get aggressive or try to get back at someone - he would always let things go over his head and forget about it. Although Jason is not as mature when it comes to socialising with people, he's more mature than Robbie with being able to let things go and not let them bother him."

Will Jason have any involvement in Robbie's bullying story with John Paul?
"Jason isn't involved in that at all. There are little moments where Robbie will say something to John Paul and Jason will clock it, but he won't really get involved with it because it's so serious and Robbie tries to keep the whole thing very hush-hush."

Recent episodes have shown that Jason has body image issues. Are you hoping this will be explored more?
"Yeah, I am really hoping it will be explored more. At that age, people can be concerned about their bodies and how they look and I think it'd be a great thing for us to get into more with Jason."

What has the fan reaction been like since you joined the show?
"The fans took to me really well, because I seem to play this innocent, sweet and vulnerable character! We want the audience to feel sorry for me, which they actually do. The response is that I'm the baby and everyone wants to look after him!"

Is it strange to experience the fan attention, with people waiting at the studio gates and things like that?
"It's really strange! When I joined the show I'd just come out of a regular job - I used to be a drainage assistant engineer. Going from doing that five or six days a week to becoming essentially a celebrity is strange and a bit overwhelming, but I just get on with it."

How much have you been told about the future plans for Jason?
"Our executive producer Bryan Kirkwood has given me quite a big heads-up about what's coming up, and I can't say much at the moment but I'm really excited about it."

How are you spending Christmas?
"I'm up in Liverpool so much for Hollyoaks that I really just want to go home and spend some time with my family. That's all I'm going to do - I'm spending the whole Christmas with them. I haven't planned anything for New Year yet but it's always been a big thing for my family, so I always look forward to it."


Read more: http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/soaps/s1...#ixzz2nnTopvUn

----------


## Perdita

Hollyoaks will be exploring a body dysmorphia storyline with the character of Jason Roscoe, Digital Spy can exclusively reveal.

Viewers have already seen hints of Jason's body image issues, but the plot will become more prominent on screen later this year following its subtle build-up.

Scenes airing in June will see Jason's issues become more serious as he gets involved with a drug dealer.

Intrigued to learn that his new acquaintance deals steroids, Jason decides to buy some - but his desire for quick results leads to him overdosing.

News of the Hollyoaks storyline comes as the National Institute for Health and Care Excellence (NICE) today warned that the number of people putting themselves at risk by using steroids is "rapidly increasing".

Using steroids to enhance athletic performance or to build muscle mass can cause a variety of health problems. However, NICE research suggests that around 60,000 people injected anabolic steroids last year.

Regular Hollyoaks viewers will know that Jason has often expressed dissatisfaction with his appearance and has previously consulted his older brother Ziggy for advice on bulking up.

Body dysmorphic disorder (BDD) is an anxiety disorder which causes sufferers to spend a lot of time worrying about their appearance and to have a distorted view of how they look.

Jason's story will see his paranoia over his body image slowly escalate in the coming months.

Speaking to Digital Spy last year, Alfie Browne-Sykes - who plays Jason - confirmed that he was looking forward to delving deeper into his character's issues.

He said in December: "I am really hoping it will be explored more. At [Jason's] age, people can be concerned about their bodies and how they look and I think it'd be a great thing for us to get into more with Jason."

----------

lizann (09-04-2014), tammyy2j (10-04-2014)

----------


## tammyy2j

I like Jason

----------


## Perdita

Hollyoaks launches a big new storyline for Jason Roscoe next week as he starts taking steroids in order to bulk up.

Jason's desperate move will form part of a body dysmorphia storyline, which will see the teen become increasingly fixated on his appearance and develop a distorted view of how he looks.

Digital Spy recently caught up with Alfie Browne-Sykes, who plays Jason, for an in-depth chat about his character's issues and the long journey ahead.

How do you feel about taking on this storyline?
"I was quite excited about it when I was first told it was coming up. It's something that's pretty challenging. As well as going through a physical change for the storyline, I've also had to go through a mental change in order to put myself into the mindset of how somebody with body dysmorphia would think. 

"I've also had to train to bulk up for the storyline, which has been quite difficult - but I've really enjoyed the challenge. I couldn't be happier to get a storyline like this because it's something different. I don't think a story like this has been done before, so it's a great opportunity for me and I'm really happy that they chose me to do it."

When did you first hear about the storyline?
"The producers gave me a very long time to prepare for the story. I was first told about it about six months after I'd joined Hollyoaks, so I knew about it well in advance."

Has the story also required a lot of personal research?
"I didn't know much about the issue of body dysmorphia at all, so Hollyoaks arranged for me to speak to people from a charity, as well as people who have experienced body dysmorphia themselves. I heard about how extreme it can be in some cases and how small it can be in others. All of us to some degree are somewhat dysmorphic - we all have certain things about our bodies that we're not happy with, and that is a form of dysmorphia.

"But there are also extreme cases and I heard of situations where people have even cut the ends of their own fingers off because they weren't happy with the lengths of them. That's how deep it can go. So there's been a lot of research involved."

Jason is shocked by what has happened
Â© Lime Pictures
Jason's story has been planned for several months

We often hear about female body issues, but we don't hear much about males being affected. Are you glad Hollyoaks is raising awareness from a different angle?
"I think it's a great thing to raise awareness of. People tend to take female body dysmorphia a bit more seriously because the issue is often perceived as more of a feminine thing. If a male is upset with the way he looks, people can often brush it away and not pay much attention. But men do genuinely go through as much pain as women do with this issue, so I think it's great that Hollyoaks is bringing attention to it."

The story really kicks off next week when Freddie takes Jason along to a meeting with a dodgy guy named Stan. What is Freddie up to?
"Freddie gets Jason involved completely by accident. At this point, Jason has been having an argument with someone in the village and is very upset. He then almost gets run over by Freddie in the road. Freddie is concerned about Jason, so he takes him along to this little deal that he's doing. 

"Freddie tries to keep Jason out of the way once they arrive, but doesn't realise that Jason is spying on him. Jason thinks that it's a cocaine deal, but it turns out to be steroids. Once Jason knows it's steroids, he steals Freddie's phone and contacts the drug dealer to get hold of some for himself."

What's going through Jason's mind when he buys the steroids?
"What you've seen over the past few months is Jason getting increasingly disgusted with his own image. Not only is it a physical thing where he feels weaker than all of the other male figures around him, he also feels emasculated a lot of the time. 

"There are times where someone will make a small comment that most people would completely disregard, but Jason takes it as a personal dig at him. He thinks that by taking steroids and becoming a big, bulky guy, people won't look at him that way anymore."

Jason buys steroids
Â© Lime Pictures
Jason buys steroids

Is Jason aware of the possible side-effects of taking steroids?
"Not at all. Jason is just so desperate to bulk up and become this strong, male figure that he doesn't pay attention to the damage that the steroids could be doing to his body."

We'll see Jason suffer an overdose from the steroids, before Freddie finds him unconscious. Does Freddie realise what's happened?
"Once Jason comes round, he tries to convince Freddie that he didn't eat that morning. He wants Freddie to think that what happened was just because of his diabetes. But afterwards, Freddie pulls out a pill bottle of steroids and asks Jason to explain it, so Freddie finds out that he has taken them."

There's been a slow and subtle build-up with this storyline. Will it continue to be a long-running one for the show?
"Yes, I believe that it will be a long-running storyline. It's not something that can just be done over a few weeks - it's something that progresses for a long time and even when a person recovers, it's still in them."

Jason and Holly have experienced some tough times recently. Do you hope they stay together?
"I hope so, because I love working with Amanda Clapham. We always do great work together and we always have a laugh on set as well. It'd be nice if they did stay together."

How do you feel about your on-screen father Rick now being in the show?
"I'm really happy about that, especially because we've got such a weird relationship on screen. Jason wants to trust Rick and get to know him, because he wants a father in his life - but at the same time he doesn't trust him because of what he's done in the past. It's a really interesting relationship."

Are you sad to see your on-screen mum Gillian Taylforth (Sandy) leaving the show?
"I'm absolutely gutted. Gillian is one of the absolute best actresses I've ever had the pleasure of working with. She's also such a lovely and kind woman - nobody has ever had a bad word to say about her, so I'm definitely going to miss her."

----------


## Katy

This has been building for a while. I think its good idea for a story I like Jason, he is turning into a really good character.

----------


## Perdita

Hollyoaks teen Jason Roscoe seems to be on another downward spiral next week as he turns back to steroids.

Jason, played by Alfie Browne-Sykes, feels like he needs another boost after receiving some bad news which knocks his confidence.

After consuming more steroids as a quick fix to bulk up, Jason gets distracted by his body image issues once again - causing him to break a promise he has made to his on-off girlfriend Holly Cunningham (Amanda Clapham).

Jason has told Holly that he will support her as she gives a newspaper interview about her missing mother Cindy, but he leaves her crushed by failing to turn up as promised.

As previously reported, unwell Cindy does a disappearing act next week following a meltdown in the village - leaving Holly and Dirk to pick up the pieces and wonder if she will ever be back.

With Jason failing to live up to expectation, will this cause more tension with Holly?

Jason's ongoing story is exploring the issue of body dysmorphia as he has a distorted view of how he looks and spends a great deal of time obsessing over his appearance.

Speaking to Digital Spy in June, Browne-Sykes explained: "I think it's a great thing to raise awareness of. People tend to take female body dysmorphia a bit more seriously because the issue is often perceived as more of a feminine thing. 

"If a male is upset with the way he looks, people can often brush it away and not pay much attention. But men do genuinely go through as much pain as women do with this issue, so I think it's great that Hollyoaks is bringing attention to it."

----------


## Perdita

Hollyoaks teen Jason Roscoe will finally have his secret discovered when newcomer Celine McQueen spots his body image issues.

The troubled student has been suffering in silence over the past few months after showing signs of body dysmorphia, an anxiety disorder which causes sufferers to spend a lot of time worrying about their appearance and to have a distorted view of how they look.

Alfie Browne-Sykes as Jason Roscoe in Hollyoaks
Â© Lime Pictures
Alfie Browne-Sykes

Jason (Alfie Browne-Sykes) has previously taken steroids in an attempt to bulk up and has recently been skipping meals out of concern for his appearance.

While Jason's struggles have largely gone unnoticed by those around him, the story develops further in the coming weeks when he has to visit the hospital and is treated by new nurse Celine.

Celine, played by Sarah George, is one of the three new McQueens joining Hollyoaks as new regulars. She will soon make her first appearance as she arrives in the village just in time for her sister Porsche's wedding, which ends in tragedy when a party train booked for the wedding reception crashes.

Sarah George as Celine McQueen
Â© Lime Pictures
Sarah George as Celine McQueen

A Hollyoaks insider told Digital Spy: "Celine is going to be a fantastic character for the show. At first glance she may seem slightly ditzy, but she is extremely smart and dedicated when it comes to her work and would never miss something big when treating a patient.

"Celine has her own history with eating disorders and can relate to what Jason is going through, but will she be able to help him before his issues get any worse?"

Show bosses are also thought to be lining up a possible Roscoe romance for Celine, but viewers will have to wait and see which of the brothers catches her eye.

----------

tammyy2j (07-11-2014)

----------


## tammyy2j

Jason and Robbie Roscoe will go head-to-head in a big boxing match next month.

The brothers face off against each other in a fight organised by their father Rick Spencer.

Viewers have already seen Rick sign Jason up for an amateur match, but upcoming episodes see Robbie roped in too after his brother's opponent pulls out due to an injury.

Jason (Alfie Browne-Sykes) soon finds himself in turmoil over the match as his body dysmorphia issues leave him terrified that the crowd will laugh at his appearance.

The troubled teenager even purposely slams a car bonnet on his wrist to avoid having to take part, but Rick (Victor Gardener) insists on him going ahead regardless as there is so much riding on the match.

In secret, Rick has made a deal with Cameron Campbell (Cameron Moore) over the fight - encouraging him to bet Â£7,000 on Jason to win.

Rick tips off Robbie (Charlie Wernham) that he needs to lose the fight as part of his financial deal with Cameron. However, with an emotional Jason behaving strangely on the big day, it's anyone's guess as to whether everything will go as planned.

----------

lizann (19-11-2014)

----------


## tammyy2j

.

----------


## Perdita

Hollyoaks teen Jason Roscoe faces his worst nightmare next week as he goes head-to-head with his twin brother Robbie in a boxing match.

Jason has to compete against Robbie (Charlie Wernham) after his original opponent pulls out, but the fight itself is the least of his worries as he is preoccupied with his body image issues.

Nervous about appearing half-dressed in front of a large crowd, Jason struggles to cope with the pressure - which could scupper his father Rick's secret plot to fix the fight for him to win!

Digital Spy recently caught up with Alfie Browne-Sykes, who plays Jason, to hear about the big episodes ahead for his troubled character.

How is Jason feeling in the build-up to the boxing match?
"Jason has always been completely against the idea of the boxing match. It's not that he doesn't like boxing, but he's using that as a cover-up because he doesn't want everyone to see his body. 

"Jason knows that he's going to be up in the ring wearing a vest and shorts, which would make him exposed to everyone. Because of Jason's body issues, he's incredibly against that."

Does Jason have any concerns or expectations about going head-to-head with Robbie?
"No, his mind is totally off the boxing match itself. It's the last thing he's thinking about! Jason's only concern is being exposed in a venue full of people who are all looking at him. Since his body issues developed, that's one thing he's always hated - the attention being on him."

Does anyone notice that Jason is behaving strangely?
"People have noticed his strange behaviour and they're starting to pay a lot more attention to it. In the past they've brushed it off and not really thought much of it, as all of them have misinterpreted it as vanity or maybe just Jason's age. It's only now that Robbie in particular is starting to notice that there's something up with his brother."

Is Jason aware that the match is fixed for him to win thanks to Rick's betting scam?
"Yeah, Jason knows the match is fixed but he's still completely against doing it!"

Robbie and Jason fight
Â© Lime Pictures
Robbie and Jason fight

Were the boxing scenes fun to film?
"Yeah, they were fun to film - especially because I've boxed myself for a long time. I only stopped boxing when I joined Hollyoaks, as obviously I can't come into work with bruises over my face! It was exciting to do that again, as it's something I did for a long time but haven't been able to over the last two years. I really, really enjoyed it."

Who would win if you and Charlie faced each other in the ring in real life?
"Hands down, of course I'd win! (Laughs.) I boxed for eleven years, so of course I'd expect to win!"

Why does Jason collapse after the match?
"In the weeks and months leading up to the fight, Jason has been hiding his food. To everyone else it looks like he's been eating, but he's actually been hiding it in plastic bags and stashing it away in his room. He's really been surviving on the bare minimum of food, so he's very weak and frail. Jason is barely functioning, so that's why he collapses."

What happens at the hospital?
"Celine McQueen is the nurse who treats Jason and she starts to pick up on some of the issues he has, whereas most people wouldn't. Obviously as Celine is a medical professional, she notices certain traits that Jason has which resemble body dysmorphia.

"I don't think Jason is ready to confide in anyone, though. He doesn't know that he has an issue, he just thinks that he doesn't look right. As far as he's concerned, there isn't actually a mental health issue there."

Sarah George as Celine McQueen
Â© Lime Pictures
Sarah George plays newcomer Celine

Do you think the Roscoes would be a good source of support to Jason if they knew the truth?
"I think they would be. Although they're a very laddish family, they're still very caring and they take concern whenever any of the other brothers has a problem."

Will the storyline run on for a while longer?
"Yeah it will, and I hope it runs on for even longer than expected because it's a very interesting thing for me to get into as an actor. It's also a great thing to raise awareness about. From what I can see, the subject of male body issues isn't really something that's picked up on very often."

Has there been much feedback so far?
"Various charities and people who have suffered body dysmorphia tweet me and always give me good feedback. I've had some fan mail too, and a lady even sent me a book that she wrote on body dysmorphia. She went through it herself so I've just started reading that recently."

Do Jason and Holly still have a strong future?
"I think they do but with Jason's issues, it's making it very hard for the pair of them to get along. Holly is completely unaware that Jason has a problem. A lot of arguments and things that go on between them are part of Jason's disorder, but Holly doesn't realise that and it's making her want to be away from him."

Holly fears the worst
Â© Lime Pictures
Jason and Holly

It was recently revealed that Sandy Roscoe returns over Christmas. Did you enjoy having Gillian Taylforth back?
"I loved it because I've missed Gillian. We all got to know each other so well and it was literally like having a second mum on set when she was here. When she came back, it was really exciting for all of us."

We've heard that the Roscoes will be central to the hour-long special on New Year's Eve. Are you involved much in that?
"Yeah, I'm involved in that a lot. Obviously I can't say much about it, but it's definitely going to be a big episode!"

----------

